
Solving All the Wrong Problems - eevilspock
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/solving-all-the-wrong-problems.html
======
caser
I think it's a phase entrepreneurs go through. I know I spent time during
college trying to get little social apps or other services off the ground.

With the passage of time and a couple failed startups, working on one of these
pointless apps now holds no interest. I started a side project after my last
failed company that turned into something and which I've been bootstrapping
since, but I don't have any illusions about it saving the world or anything
like that.

I do however have a laundry list of 3-5 big hairy societal problems that I
want to take a stab at some day, and I regularly find myself thinking about
how I can take this side project-turned-company into something more
meaningful. Otherwise, what's the point in working on it long term?

I think over time, a lot of these founders will tend toward more impactful
ideas. Blaming them, calling it a "problem" misses the point hat it's all part
of the maturation process.

------
niftich
Eh, most of these services are essentially get-rich-quick schemes and there's
nothing (too) wrong with that. Most will be gone in a few years, falling
victim to unsustainable business models, regulatory obstacles, or a sheer
inability to monetize. Some will live on, giving us new services to spend our
money on.

This is Silicon Valley's way of throwing stuff at the wall and seeing what
sticks. I don't know why the writer takes such an issue with the fact that
everyone claims their idea will change the world; we know better. And if we're
pleasantly surprised, we'll know in the end.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> I don't know why the writer takes such an issue with the fact that everyone
> claims their idea will change the world; we know better. And if we're
> pleasantly surprised, we'll know in the end.

Because important decisions are being made based on assumptions that, while we
know are false, the rest of the world doesn't.

